# I want to let her run free!!



## cwest2148 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've always wondered since I first got Clementine how realistic it is for her to run freely around my bedroom (if I hedgie proof it of course). She's not awesome with her litter training, but seems to get it all out while running on her wheel at night. I really want her to be able to get out of her cage (which is also on the smaller side) and run around my room as she pleases, but I want to make sure that's an alright idea. How many of you let your hedgehog run around freely? What is the ratio of time your hedgie spends outside the cage vs. in it? I know she's not a dog or a cat, but she really seems to enjoy exploring on her own, without me constantly bothering her.


----------



## sparkmanr (Aug 29, 2012)

I personally don't let my hedgie run freely but my Milo is in our living room and it wouldn't be safe for him to have free run of the house. I personally wouldn't let my hedgie have free run of my bedroom or wherever he was being kept without supervising him at all time when he was out. I bought a play pen for Milo to run around in and play in. He's the kind who prefers complete darkness and being alone before he becomes too active to free running for him wouldn't be possible. That's why he has his wheel, to get his run out at night when no one is looking. That's the way he likes it.


----------



## msredhead (Sep 28, 2012)

And also - hedgies can wedge themselves into even the smallest spaces and you wouldn't even guess they'd be there. What we would see as harmless could be terrible for them. I will let Auri out on the rug in the living room for play time, but only supervised and even then she just sticks her head in a tube and walks around in it lol...

But yea, their wheel is their favorite thing generally, and they definitely get plenty of exercise if they use it!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I let mine roam in my room quite often, but I always supervise it.  He just loves to explore and play with things like my shoes!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I think supervised free-roaming time is the best option. Even if you hedgie proof your room, she could find something that you never imagined she could get into, and get stuck. There's also temperature to be worried about - depending on how long you wanted to let her out, she could get too cold from a draft someplace. You could just hedgieproof the room and then sit and read/watch TV/play online or something while she's running around - she gets her time to explore without you hovering over her, but you're still there to keep an eye out for her.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I let Quinn out quite often. We were going to test letting her have free roam but haven't done so yet. For now at night while we are awake we leave her door open and she can go in out as she pleases until we go to bed. Our condo is hedgie proofed and I don't really watch over her. Usually she goes back in her cage for a nap and we shut her door before we go to bed. 
To be honest I'm too worried to leave her out the whole night. And I wouldn't allow Sasha or Ashes to roam without my supervision. This might sound strange but I trust Quinn and I actually think she's way smarter then the other 2. So that's why I allow her unsupervided for an hour or so. But I wouldn't let her all night for all the reasons already posted.


----------



## archibaldmcc (Dec 14, 2013)

I made a 'playpen' put of cardboartd boxes (my housemate has a cat and my house has many small dark places that any animal would love) The playpen we (he!) made is about 8 sides, so as my room is big but not huge, if i need to move it- i just shuffle it along/ My b.f paid for the boxes when he moved house- but ask in shops an you can get them for free.

Also, make sure you put waterproof the bottom peices- I did this will old sticky back plastic and when I ran out of that- I used packaging tape- it means I can wipe poops etc easily 

I recommened trying this before buying a play pen as Archibald loves it! and it's cheap (he's in it now- the other great thing is that he has pooped on it, which I wiped off, but now he won't poop on his wheel tonight (which I find harder to clean)

I'm going to try attach a pic..... PLEASE TRY THIS0 IT'S GREAT!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This thread hasn't had a post on it for over a year. Please check the date of the thread before replying, thanks!


----------

